# Skinny water skiff setups.



## Indy (Aug 21, 2015)

Wow. That should definitely get the job done. Skinny water


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I think you wanted us to see your set up.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Nice setup! JP, cav plate and stainless prop are on the short list for skiff upgrades. I can run plenty shallow without them but I'm tired of blowing out whenever I turn.


----------



## Blake.Dixon (Jul 12, 2017)

devrep said:


> I think you wanted us to see your set up.


Lol, just wanting to see how everyone runs their boats also and a little bragging post.


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

Blake.Dixon said:


> Lol, just wanting to see how everyone runs their boats also and a little bragging post.


Name that prop


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Need a wider beam to get my rod flexed. 😘


----------



## Blake.Dixon (Jul 12, 2017)

Seymour fish said:


> Name that prop


Powertech SRA4 13p.


----------



## Blake.Dixon (Jul 12, 2017)

birdyshooter said:


> Need a wider beam to get my rod flexed. 😘


Yeah they are pretty much a glorified canoe. Lol, next boat will probably be a Spear Gladez.


----------



## Blake.Dixon (Jul 12, 2017)

AZ_squid said:


> Nice setup! JP, cav plate and stainless prop are on the short list for skiff upgrades. I can run plenty shallow without them but I'm tired of blowing out whenever I turn.


That’s exactly why I started messing with mine man. Couldn’t stand blowing out running around in Lighthouse or Shamrock.


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

that looks pretty dialed in,........nice


----------



## Todd Thibodeaux (Mar 31, 2020)

This is my set up works well Foreman prop low water pick up and cavitation plate runs very well trimmed out and jacked all the way up.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Todd Thibodeaux said:


> This is my set up works well Foreman prop low water pick up and cavitation plate runs very well trimmed out and jacked all the way up.
> View attachment 172296


That looks like one of those fancy zephyr cove low water pickups 🧐


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

AZ_squid said:


> That looks like one of those fancy zephyr cove low water pickups 🧐


Dadgum chineeze already knocked me off!


----------



## Blake.Dixon (Jul 12, 2017)

Todd Thibodeaux said:


> This is my set up works well Foreman prop low water pick up and cavitation plate runs very well trimmed out and jacked all the way up.
> View attachment 172296


Is that that transport cav plate?


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

Side question: Anyone else running Foreman prop and getting more than usual vibration at 4K+ rpms?

Looking good Blake and Todd. Really like that low water pickup Smack designed.


----------



## Blake.Dixon (Jul 12, 2017)

Salt said:


> Side question: Anyone else running Foreman prop and getting more than usual vibration at 4K+ rpms?
> 
> Looking good Blake and Todd. Really like that low water pickup Smack designed.


I’m picking up my foreman next Tuesday. I met him this morning, so I will PM you and let you know once I run it.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Salt said:


> Side question: Anyone else running Foreman prop and getting more than usual vibration at 4K+ rpms?
> 
> Looking good Blake and Todd. Really like that low water pickup Smack designed.


I don't have any issues with my Foreman prop on my EVOx. I run it at full jack and a cav plate, no issues.


----------



## Inshore_Inc. (Sep 16, 2014)

Todd Thibodeaux said:


> This is my set up works well Foreman prop low water pick up and cavitation plate runs very well trimmed out and jacked all the way up.
> View attachment 172296





Todd Thibodeaux said:


> This is my set up works well Foreman prop low water pick up and cavitation plate runs very well trimmed out and jacked all the way up.
> View attachment 172296


Can you provide contact info for the Low Water Pickup?? Thanks alot


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Tohatsu 50 Tiller and a Foreman Gen 2 Prop on my Spear Glades X.

She runs skinnier than she floats...easily in the 3-4" range when needed...and I can skip over shoals or bars with less than that...


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Salt said:


> Side question: Anyone else running Foreman prop and getting more than usual vibration at 4K+ rpms?


I get some prop chatter at idle RPM when in gear...but she's smooth as silk once I advance beyond idle RPMs...


----------



## Blake.Dixon (Jul 12, 2017)

crboggs said:


> Tohatsu 50 Tiller and a Foreman Gen 2 Prop on my Spear Glades X.
> 
> She runs skinnier than she floats...easily in the 3-4" range when needed...and I can skip over shoals or bars with less than that...
> 
> View attachment 172343


Oh man.. this is what I was hoping to see. How do you like the Spear?


----------



## rvd (Jun 18, 2018)

jay.bush1434 said:


> I don't have any issues with my Foreman prop on my EVOx. I run it at full jack and a cav plate, no issues.
> View attachment 172336
> View attachment 172337


How do you like the permatrim on the Evo x? I have one on my Andros but haven't seen one on a skiff.


----------



## Gaudy (May 10, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Dadgum chineeze already knocked me off!


You're on Chittum's Instagram Smack!


----------



## Parrboy (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## Parrboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm running a flats cat with a 90hp Yamaha 2 smoke, Shaw wing, and a powertech ssw prop. I can't get that prop to blow out. It's incredible


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Gaudy said:


> You're on Chittum's Instagram Smack!
> View attachment 172354


I know, I shot that video!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Parrboy said:


> I'm running a flats cat with a 90hp Yamaha 2 smoke, Shaw wing, and a powertech ssw prop. I can't get that prop to blow out. It's incredible


If you can’t blow out your engine is too low!


----------



## Blake.Dixon (Jul 12, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I know, I shot that video!


Do you run a LM2 tunnel?


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Gaudy said:


> You're on Chittum's Instagram Smack!
> View attachment 172354


That’s MUH Dawg!🤘🏻


----------



## Todd Thibodeaux (Mar 31, 2020)

Yea they make them in diff colors as well.




Blake.Dixon said:


> Is that that transport cav plate?


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I know, I shot that video!


Now you're sh___n' in yhe tall cotton..... Good for you.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Blake.Dixon said:


> Do you run a LM2 tunnel?


Hull 10 Maverick HPX Tunnel with original Yamaha 70TLRZ.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Blake.Dixon said:


> How do you like the Spear?


Very happy with it. Just have to pick my days...it doesn't like windy / choppy much at all.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Blake.Dixon said:


> What heavy cupped props/Jackplates are you guys running on the ultra-Skinny boats? I’d like to see whats working for you guys.
> View attachment 172257
> View attachment 172258


License plate mount is $$


----------



## Joe Esparza (May 2, 2019)

Blake.Dixon said:


> What heavy cupped props/Jackplates are you guys running on the ultra-Skinny boats? I’d like to see whats working for you guys.
> View attachment 172257
> View attachment 172258


Great looking rig - I don’t have a cupped prop but I was wondering if strapping your tiller exertion to your platform like that loosen the fastener at the motor hinge? I did the same and it really worked mine loose - I guess as it jostles during trailering. Interested if you see the same.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

rvd said:


> How do you like the permatrim on the Evo x? I have one on my Andros but haven't seen one on a skiff.


It allowed me to raise my motor all the way up. The jackplate was mounted all the way up and now the motor is too. I was able to raise the motor about 1". I have had it for quite a while but just got it mounted last week. One of my buddies has the Perma-trim on his Fury with a Zuke 60 and kept telling me to mount it.
Performance wise I'm getting a smoother hole shot using less throttle. If I put someone up front the boat will get up with very little stern squat. I have more control in tight turns since the prop isn't slipping as much and I also gained about 1mpg avg economy at cruise. I'm now cruising 24mph, 4250rpm, full jack, 3/4 tank (18 gal) of fuel, two guys, getting 10-11mpg. No increase in top end speed since I was already running my motor pretty high. WOT for me is still about 34mph. I'm poling in 7", running in 8", hole shot over soft mud is probably 14", maybe a little less but it gets pretty ugly and I'd rather not grind it out. I'm not sure in hard sand but it's pretty unforgiving so I'd guess 16" but I haven't tested it since I made my changes. Generally, If I'm over hard sand I'll pole or idle out until its plenty deep enough.


----------



## rvd (Jun 18, 2018)

jay.bush1434 said:


> It allowed me to raise my motor all the way up. The jackplate was mounted all the way up and now the motor is too. I was able to raise the motor about 1". I have had it for quite a while but just got it mounted last week. One of my buddies has the Perma-trim on his Fury with a Zuke 60 and kept telling me to mount it.
> Performance wise I'm getting a smoother hole shot using less throttle. If I put someone up front the boat will get up with very little stern squat. I have more control in tight turns since the prop isn't slipping as much and I also gained about 1mpg avg economy at cruise. I'm now cruising 24mph, 4250rpm, full jack, 3/4 tank (18 gal) of fuel, two guys, getting 10-11mpg. No increase in top end speed since I was already running my motor pretty high. WOT for me is still about 34mph. I'm poling in 7", running in 8", hole shot over soft mud is probably 14", maybe a little less but it gets pretty ugly and I'd rather not grind it out. I'm not sure in hard sand but it's pretty unforgiving so I'd guess 16" but I haven't tested it since I made my changes. Generally, If I'm over hard sand I'll pole or idle out until its plenty deep enough.


Good info, it made a wold of difference on my andros, assumed it would work well on a skiff too.


----------



## Blake.Dixon (Jul 12, 2017)

sjrobin said:


> License plate mount is $$


Previous owner ripped it off so many times he fabbed it up... just sits in the stake out pole pocket. It’s perfect.


----------



## Blake.Dixon (Jul 12, 2017)

Joe Esparza said:


> Great looking rig - I don’t have a cupped prop but I was wondering if strapping your tiller exertion to your platform like that loosen the fastener at the motor hinge? I did the same and it really worked mine loose - I guess as it jostles during trailering. Interested if you see the same.


Luckily I live about 5 minutes to our closest boat ramp here in Rockport and never get over about 45mph. However I do put a ratchet strap from each boat buckle hook and that takes all play out of it wobbling on the road when trailering.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

crboggs said:


> Tohatsu 50 Tiller and a Foreman Gen 2 Prop on my Spear Glades X.
> 
> She runs skinnier than she floats...easily in the 3-4" range when needed...and I can skip over shoals or bars with less than that...
> 
> View attachment 172343


What plate do you have on it?


----------



## gandolf (May 28, 2018)

I just put a solas 4 blade 10” x 10p and microjacker on the shadow cast. Absolutely love the way it rides. Definitely runs skinnier than it floats, dont loose grip when i turn just loose pressure when i start jacking it up too high


----------



## Todd Thibodeaux (Mar 31, 2020)

Get with smackdaddy they are his design. It’s a game changer for sure.


----------



## Blake.Dixon (Jul 12, 2017)

gandolf said:


> I just put a solas 4 blade 10” x 10p and microjacker on the shadow cast. Absolutely love the way it rides. Definitely runs skinnier than it floats, dont loose grip when i turn just loose pressure when i start jacking it up too high
> View attachment 172407


Call TRMachining in Tivoli,Tx and get you a set of ShallowScoops for the water intakes on your motor. 30-40% more water intake with them. They are $100, and worth every single penny. (361)-218-7676


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Blake.Dixon said:


> Call TRMachining in Tivoli,Tx and get you a set of ShallowScoops for the water intakes on your motor. 30-40% more water intake with them. They are $100, and worth every single penny. (361)-218-7676


I have a pile of those off customer’s boats, they are a little better for water intake but disrupt water to the prop because they stick out 3/8” off each side of the lower unit.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

gandolf said:


> I just put a solas 4 blade 10” x 10p and microjacker on the shadow cast. Absolutely love the way it rides. Definitely runs skinnier than it floats, dont loose grip when i turn just loose pressure when i start jacking it up too high
> View attachment 172407


Put a good cav plate on and it will help keep water to the lower unit and prop. More bite from the prop and more cooling to the lower unit.
I had a pair if the foreman extended low water intake screens on my EVOx and they caused my prop to blow out. I put them on my buddy’s BTail Mosquito and they work incredible. I think they work better on sponson hulls over flat back transoms. I think it has to do with the sponsons causing more disturbed water flow to the prop vs the relatively smooth flow off the flat transom. Neither of our boats have tunnels and we both have cav plates.


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

Todd Thibodeaux said:


> Get with smackdaddy they are his design. It’s a game changer for sure.


Yep !


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I have a pile of those off customer’s boats, they are a little better for water intake but disrupt water to the prop because they stick out 3/8” off each side of the lower unit.


If not a ZCC LWP, the only other I recommend is the Bon’s nose cone. Have been installing Bob’s forever, I like how yours is up and out of the mud though!🔥🔥🔥🤘🏻


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

jay.bush1434 said:


> It allowed me to raise my motor all the way up. The jackplate was mounted all the way up and now the motor is too. I was able to raise the motor about 1". I have had it for quite a while but just got it mounted last week. One of my buddies has the Perma-trim on his Fury with a Zuke 60 and kept telling me to mount it.
> Performance wise I'm getting a smoother hole shot using less throttle. If I put someone up front the boat will get up with very little stern squat. I have more control in tight turns since the prop isn't slipping as much and I also gained about 1mpg avg economy at cruise. I'm now cruising 24mph, 4250rpm, full jack, 3/4 tank (18 gal) of fuel, two guys, getting 10-11mpg. No increase in top end speed since I was already running my motor pretty high. WOT for me is still about 34mph. I'm poling in 7", running in 8", hole shot over soft mud is probably 14", maybe a little less but it gets pretty ugly and I'd rather not grind it out. I'm not sure in hard sand but it's pretty unforgiving so I'd guess 16" but I haven't tested it since I made my changes. Generally, If I'm over hard sand I'll pole or idle out until its plenty deep enough.



Good review. Based on my experiences in all kinds of skiffs, those numbers seem totally believable. And man, that is good mpg.


----------



## gandolf (May 28, 2018)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Put a good cav plate on and it will help keep water to the lower unit and prop. More bite from the prop and more cooling to the lower unit.
> I had a pair if the foreman extended low water intake screens on my EVOx and they caused my prop to blow out. I put them on my buddy’s BTail Mosquito and they work incredible. I think they work better on sponson hulls over flat back transoms. I think it has to do with the sponsons causing more disturbed water flow to the prop vs the relatively smooth flow off the flat transom. Neither of our boats have tunnels and we both have cav plates.


Appreciate all the info guys! I am only loosing pressure because of how high i can go with the jackplate. I actually need to drop the motor down a bolt hole or two, maybe i said it a little confusing. If im poling i can jack the whole motor all the way out the water lol


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Here’s my EVOx with Zuke 60, Foreman xxx cup holeshot prop, Permatrim cav plate, Atlas micro jacker. Motor and jackplate are mounted as high as they can go. This is with engine trimmed down and jackplate all the way up. I can get up and run all day even at WOT with no overheat alarms.


----------



## Nick_TX27 (Apr 27, 2021)

I’ve been looking to get my first skiff. Any thoughts on the Ankona shadow cast for central TX coast?


----------



## Blake.Dixon (Jul 12, 2017)

Nick_TX27 said:


> I’ve been looking to get my first skiff. Any thoughts on the Ankona shadow cast for central TX coast?


I'd recommend the 18' if so. Im in Rockport and can run everything around here with no issues on depth. The skiff is a pretty tippy due to it being so narrow, but thats my only issue with it. Everything else is great including price point.


----------



## jpipes (May 6, 2012)

I fished out of St. Charles Bay on Sunday in my boat, and with Jay Ray on Monday further south. I have an EC Fury, added the permatrim cav plate and and powertech cff4 to my 90 suzuki and it completely blew me away. The wind was honking, and we certainly got a little wet, but this size skiff handled it with no issue. I don't think it would have been much fun in a smaller skiff, but I'm not as hardcore as most.

We got into some back lake/marshy creeks in St. Charles, and floated shallower than my trolling motor can run, and popped up in about a foot and half of water with no issues, and that motor/prop/cav plate combo kept me on plan at 11.5 mph...that might be normal for most, but that's the first I've ever been able to do it. The cav plate and new prop absolutely changed the boat for me.

Side note, we waded all day yesterday, and the wind was howling (what a surprise...). The freeze flat out smoked the trout population, but the redfish bite was decent. All of that beautiful mangrove habitat is brown and crispy, and I didn't see any signs of new growth. Sad to see. Jay Ray is one of the best trout fisherman on the planet, and between 4 of us, we had a limit of slot reds (all released) but only 2 trout on the day...a dinker, and a good 18 inch healthy girl (released). I'm convinced that the only fish left in st. charles are mullet... It's going to take years for the middle coast to get back to normal.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Here is where mine sits, currently running the Baumann prop.


----------



## Blake.Dixon (Jul 12, 2017)

scissorhands said:


> Here is where mine sits, currently running the Baumann prop.
> View attachment 173240


Your boat makes me want a HB pro tunnel every time I see you post on Instagram or Facebook lol. How do you like the difference between the foreman vs baumann?


----------



## Nick_TX27 (Apr 27, 2021)

Blake.Dixon said:


> I'd recommend the 18' if so. Im in Rockport and can run everything around here with no issues on depth. The skiff is a pretty tippy due to it being so narrow, but thats my only issue with it. Everything else is great including price point.





Blake.Dixon said:


> I'd recommend the 18' if so. Im in Rockport and can run everything around here with no issues on depth. The skiff is a pretty tippy due to it being so narrow, but thats my only issue with it. Everything else is great including price point.


would you recommend looking at other Ankona models that have an extra 10” beam?


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Blake.Dixon said:


> Your boat makes me want a HB pro tunnel every time I see you post on Instagram or Facebook lol. How do you like the difference between the foreman vs baumann?


The difference is there, but both work well. I think the foreman gets up a little quicker, but the baumann gets up flatter. The foreman will top out at 30 and the Baumann about 33-34. I'll use the Baumann during the summer and Foreman during the winter. Cant go wrong with either, but Baumann is local to me.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

scissorhands said:


> The difference is there, but both work well. I think the foreman gets up a little quicker, but the baumann gets up flatter. The foreman will top out at 30 and the Baumann about 33-34. I'll use the Baumann during the summer and Foreman during the winter. Cant go wrong with either, but Baumann is local to me.


You should be getting better than 30 on that setup.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You should be getting better than 30 on that setup.


negative sir. I've tried everything possible to get more speed out of the foreman. You name it, I probably tried it. Its a struggle to get it to 30.5


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

scissorhands said:


> negative sir. I've tried everything possible to get more speed out of the foreman. You name it, I probably tried it. Its a struggle to get it to 30.5


I’ve never been on your boat.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’ve never been on your boat.


C'mon, I got room


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

scissorhands said:


> C'mon, I got room


I have to get some time! Working two jobs right now but this will hopefully get me more water time soon.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Nick_TX27 said:


> would you recommend looking at other Ankona models that have an extra 10” beam?


Capt. Marcus Haralson with Docsfishingclinic runs a copperhead as well as a Shadowcast 18 out of the corpus area for his guide service. Might be a good person to reach out to.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Running a Foreman prop with foreman low water scoops on 50 Tohatsu non-tunnel Chittum. Will jump in 7-8”’and run in 3-4 but hang on😂 Need the @zephyrcove set up next.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Matts said:


> Running a Foreman prop with foreman low water scoops on 50 Tohatsu non-tunnel Chittum. Will jump in 7-8”’and run in 3-4 but hang on😂 Need the @zephyrcove set up next.


I still don’t believe that, I need someone to show me a non tunnel jumping up in 7-8” over hard sand without tearing shit up.


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

Matts said:


> Running a Foreman prop with foreman low water scoops on 50 Tohatsu non-tunnel Chittum. Will jump in 7-8”’and run in 3-4 but hang on😂 Need the @zephyrcove set up next.


When you stick it on hard sand, what is the measured water depth ?


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I’ve seen the video of the LM2 tunnel running with Smacks low water pick up and it’s absolutely insane! Airboat territory!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Matts said:


> I’ve seen the video of the LM2 tunnel running with Smacks low water pick up and it’s absolutely insane! Airboat territory!!


Seymour has an airboat too, HPXT with my pickup.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I still don’t believe that, I need someone to show me a non tunnel jumping up in 7-8” over hard sand without tearing shit up.


We can get it out. It will spin up in shallow water. I don’t think I said hard sand but easily spins up in 10”’on hard sand, with 3 light adults. I have no trolling motor, battery for TM and fish light. You can pick up the front or back of the hull so with a 50, it just eases up on plane at a fairly low speed. I don’t hammer down.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Matts said:


> We can get it out. It will spin up in shallow water. I don’t think I said hard sand but easily spins up in 10”’on hard sand, with 3 light adults. I have no trolling motor, battery for TM and fish light. You can pick up the front or back of the hull so with a 50, it just eases up on plane at a fairly low speed. I don’t hammer down.


I can believe 10-12” over hard sand spinning up with a non tunnel but 7-8” over hard sand was a feat even in my HPXT before I had my prototype pickup and yes I can run a boat! 
Too many times I’ve heard these tales of non tunnels jumping up in 8” or tunnels in 4”and finally getting on the water with them or watching their video it’s either much deeper than they claimed or they are dredging bottom and blowing sand and mud everywhere. A clean hole shot is the only true hole shot. Just because people can get on plane doesn’t mean their prop is not contacting the bottom. I’ve seen your exact hull and outboard setup in my shop recently and the lower unit was mangled and already had a stainless skeg guard hiding what was left of a 3” nub of a skeg and I had to remove it and beat it flat on my anvil with a sledge because the guy hit something hard. 
It reminds me of one day years ago I was talking to Scott Null at The Fishing Center and he was telling me how his East Cape Fury could do all these shallow water hole shots and run in spit without a tunnel and I asked him why his skeg was nearly sanded off and the bullet was missing paint off the lower half and even higher on the front. Some of these claims are comical and I know we are all fishermen and stretching the truth is what we are known for but when people try to bullshit me about 6” hole shots and running 3” over sand all day all I have to do is look at their skeg and prop to know the truth. 
If your propwash isn’t clean, your hole shots are making mud rainbows and your lower unit and prop look like hell I know better! 
I’m about to pick up a one of a kind super light version of the full carbon non tunnel Launa Madre 18 with a 3” raised transom and Tohatsu 60 for a pickup install. I’m hoping the owner and I will get a chance to see what it will do when I’m done. It’s going to be a sweet setup.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

So true! 
Most folks blows out huge rooster tails of mud, sand, oysters, grass, etc. this is not a hole shot. That is not giving a damn about equipment or the environment imo. When people ask, why you going to such lengths to run and jump up so skinny. That’s why.

If an emergency pops up (storm) or whatever and I have to (truely) jump up in 8-10”. It’s damn hard to do. Takes some thought, prep and rigging.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

@Smackdaddy53 I hope you can post up your findings on that full carbon non tunnel Launa Madre 18 with a 3” raised transom and Tohatsu 60.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sublime said:


> @Smackdaddy53 I hope you can post up your findings on that full carbon non tunnel Launa Madre 18 with a 3” raised transom and Tohatsu 60.


I will definitely do that. The owner might want to remain anonymous so I’m not mentioning names. I’ll let him chime in if he chooses to. I’m pretty excited about working on it and seeing what it can do. So far these non tunnels are liking one blade in the water which was pretty much unheard of even with a nosecone pickup system. Higher than Snoop Dogg


----------

